# Face Rig - Virtual avatar webchat thingy



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;cbIWRd514-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=cbIWRd514-s[/video]

Saw this pop up on my tumblr, seems a little cheesy IMO but I think it could be cool for some people, what do you lot think?


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 19, 2013)

I think its kind of a neat Idea. I for one don't like putting real pictures of my self on the Internet.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

ShadowFireWolf said:


> I think its kind of a neat Idea. I for one don't like putting real pictures of my self on the Internet.



Me neither usually, I'd like to see the full range of characters available if it does succeed.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 19, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Me neither usually, I'd like to see the full range of characters available if it does succeed.


 same here.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

It essentially looks like a more detailed and far better rendered version of what Logitech's been doing for a while. Novel but ultimately useless for most users, especially if there's no customization (a million and one red pandas with steampunk goggles). Though it is pretty interesting as far as facial recognition goes. Perhaps one day this kind of technology will be able to replace mocap suits. ... One day.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It essentially looks like a more detailed and far better rendered version of what Logitech's been doing for a while. Novel but ultimately useless for most users, especially if there's no customization (a million and one red pandas with steampunk goggles). Though it is pretty interesting as far as facial recognition goes. Perhaps one day this kind of technology will be able to replace mocap suits. ... One day.



Are you on about that creepy skinny alien thing that gets installed on some laptops?  
I fully agree, seem complicated and maybe a pipedream right now, but it'd be nice to have customisation.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 19, 2013)

I can imagine furry modelers making custom characters for this for money.
I wish there will be a great customizer so you can go round that money sink.

Side note, an upcoming game called Star Citizen will have this feature in the game.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Are you on about that creepy skinny alien thing that gets installed on some laptops?



Creepy... Skinny... Alien... Thing...?

Uhhh... No, I'm pretty sure I'm not. I mean Logitech Video Effects avatars.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 19, 2013)

It's Cute and looks fun but I dont have a webcam. Funny that I never did get one.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Dec 19, 2013)

It looks like it could be fun to play around with. I wouldn't mind making my own characters and talking as them! 
But if it weren't able to be customized somewhat easily, I think the novelty would fade quickly, at least for me. >>;


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks kinda cool, I reckon there's a lot of potential in it. I'd consider getting it now, merely to see where it leads.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 19, 2013)

Pretty cool, but it will definently need some work when the first version is released.


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 19, 2013)

I already saw this type of tech being used in Japan in a different video with vocaloids and a different one being used in Everquest 2

but 5 bucks to be cute animal on webcam sounds nice


----------



## Antronach (Dec 20, 2013)

Look at that lip synch D:

But yeah, totally can see how much fun this can be.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I can imagine furry modelers making custom characters for this for money.





..... I just shit my pants thinking about the potential money to be had......



Time to bust out my Maya and Zbrush books.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Dec 20, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> ..... I just shit my pants thinking about the potential money to be had......
> 
> 
> 
> Time to bust out my Maya and Zbrush books.



Yeah, until all the mediocre-to-sufficient artists lowball themselves to the point where you can only hope to make $20 off a fully custom textured and rigged HD-quality 3d model.


----------



## DrGravitas (Dec 27, 2013)

I've always wanted something like this! It sounds like they've got it setup with creating your own models in mind; I wonder how difficult it is to get existing works integrated into the system? I might have to look further into this...


----------

